# Cave! Ok, not really a cave, it's a lava tube!



## Kim Chee (Mar 7, 2016)

My friend has property on the Big Island on which there is an entrance to a lava tube. For those who don't know, a lava tube is what is left over when a subterranian lava flow ceases and leaves behind what is essentially a cave.

It was way past dark last night and too early to turn in when conversation turned to the lava tube I had not yet been to. After a little discussion my friend decided it was time she show me the natural feature on her property.

Two people, two flashlights and two curious dogs headed down a jungle trail. I use the word trail loosely,
as it hadn't been traveled in quite some time. Every surface had been covered in moss with no discernable path. I stayed close by my friend as only she knew the way. If our lights had failed, I believe we would have had difficulty getting out (and we hadn't even reached the entrance).

Somewhere about 1/2 way in we reached what she dubbed the "anthurium path" where these beautiful flowers would guide us to the entrance. We went left and right, over and under, along the way losing the clip to my clip on flashlight. Fortunately, she found it in the moss, but not after spending a few minutes looking.

So, here it is...the lighting isn't so hot and I promise to have better lighting in future posts:

Her dog (who is a rescued stray...his first known visit too!)






View looking back to the surface:





Looking into the lava tube at the first point where you have to squeeze to go further. We didn't proceed, but I hope someday to explore further.






Plenty of [email protected] you have the ability to survey a lava tube? I hear it goes for quite a way.






Moss on a tree trunk and an anthurium guiding the way. There hasn't been much rain lately or the moss would be much more green:







Looking into the entrance:






@Tude, you might recognize the arc of rocks below...I understand this place was blessed awhile ago.


----------



## Tude (Mar 7, 2016)

Oooooo cool explore!!! um, anything moving down there?


----------



## Deleted member 125 (Mar 7, 2016)

SUUUUUUPER cool man!


----------



## Kim Chee (Mar 7, 2016)

Tude said:


> Oooooo cool explore!!! um, anything moving down there?



There didn't seem to be anything living but us. She did say that she found bones of an animal in there awhile back. I stopped at the first spot where it began to get tight. We would be smart to tell somebody we're in there if we go in any further. She speaks of stactites and stalagmites touching and that the tube goes on for quite some distance.

Oh, and for all the folks who are interested in worktrading in Hawaii...she has a comfortable house in a beautiful jungle and is considering possibly having some woofer type folks out to help with various projects someday.


----------



## Kal (Mar 7, 2016)

Awesome pictures!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## creature (Mar 7, 2016)

Fucking Awesome, Mr. X..


----------



## Deleted member 14481 (Mar 27, 2016)

That seems quiet and safe.


----------



## Kim Chee (Mar 27, 2016)

Inuyoujo said:


> That seems quiet and safe.



Safe being a relative term.

I came out unharmed.

My friend did hear a muffled sound some time ago while above ground.

She is pretty sure that a subterranean roof crumbled somewhere (the jumble of rocks you can see in one pic is evidence that it does happen).

I'm not sure if I'd live in the inner parts longterm, but would probably consider a spot near the opening. 

Not too sketchy and kind of different, plenty of room to stretch out.


----------



## Rob Nothing (Mar 27, 2016)

'And my friend decided it was time she show me the natural features on her property.' 

How long is the wife gone? =P

Kidding, kidding.

Thanks for bump, Inuyoujo.


----------

